# Keying mit Keylight (greenscreen)



## bubs (18. Januar 2007)

Ich war ein bischenn scnell aber ich hoffe das ist hilfreich! 
Frage Bitte posten ich wird mich freuen (ihr könnte auch mein accent kritisieren) LOL. 
Cheers 
bubs 
http://www.bouchakour.de/video/keylight.mov


----------



## Nico (19. Januar 2007)

Danke für das Tutorial. Leider sieht man die Effekteinstellungen ein bißchen schlecht, aber sonst prima...


----------

